# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայկական բասկետբոլ

## Haykolo007

Եվրոպայից մի քանի նոր բասկետբոլիստուհիներ են հայտնվել Հատիս ակումբում....
իսկ այսօր տարանք արաջին հաղթանակը.... :Hands Up: 
Ձեր կարծիքները????????

----------


## Պույ-պույ ձկնիկ

Ով կասի, որտեղ է տեղի ունենալու այսօրվա խաղը: Եվ արդյո՞ք "Դար" ակումբից խաղին գնալու են:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Խաղի կեսն անցել է հաշիվը 39:31 է  :Cool:

----------


## davidus

2-րդ խաղակեսը հաջո չէր... տեսնենք հիմա ինչ կանեն...

----------


## Reh32

Այն  ինչ  չեն  կարողանում  անել  հայ  տղաներն  ու  աղջիկները  անում  են  օտարերկրացիները. :Hands Up:  ՀԱ՜ ՅԱՍ՜ ՏԱԱԱՆ :Hands Up:

----------

davidus (17.12.2009), tikopx (03.01.2010)

----------


## Արիացի

Դե ինչ ժողովուրդ՝ 78-74 հաղթանակ: :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  Այնպես հեշտ չէր ինչպես Ստամբուլում, բայց էլի վատ չի:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

davidus (17.12.2009), ministr (17.12.2009), tikopx (03.01.2010), Նարե (18.12.2009), Տրիբուն (17.12.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շնորհավոր բոլորիս  :Yahoo: 

լավ հիմա իջնենք երկնքից երկիր, իմ կարծիքով այդքան էլ լավ չեն խաղում մերոնք, տուգանայինները խայտառակ են իրացնում, անդրադարձված գնդակների համար համարյա չեն պայքարում: Չգիտեմ NBA շատ եմ նայում դրանից ա թե իսկականից վատ են խաղում:

----------


## Արիացի

> լավ հիմա իջնենք երկնքից երկիր, իմ կարծիքով այդքան էլ լավ չեն խաղում մերոնք, տուգանայինները խայտառակ են իրացնում, անդրադարձված գնդակների համար համարյա չեն պայքարում: Չգիտեմ NBA շատ եմ նայում դրանից ա թե իսկականից վատ են խաղում:


Դե իհարկե NBA-ի հետ համեմատել չարժե: Իրոք թերություններ շատ կային, հատկապես պաշտպանությունում: Ինչպես նշեցիր անդրադարձված գնդակների համար համարյա չէին պայքարում:
Հուսանք, որ ժամանակի հետ միայն առաջընթաց կտեսնենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արտակարգ էլ խաղ էր: Հազիվ թիմային խաղ ենք քչից շատից հաղթում, ու սրտանց ուրախանում ու բալետ ենք անում: 

Մնացած մանր մունր բաները հաշիվ չեն: Շատ ուրախ եմ մեր աղջիկների համար: Ամենահայրենասերը մեջներից էն սև աղջիկն էր:

----------

Ariadna (18.12.2009), Elmo (18.12.2009), Արիացի (17.12.2009), Հարդ (18.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (17.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐԱՆՔՆԵՐ՜Ս։
Կեցցե´ն «Հատիսի» աղջկերքը...
(Ստեղնաշարս զարմացավ. անընդհատ տղերքին եմ կեցցե-ներ գրել :LOL: )

----------


## Արիացի

> Արտակարգ էլ խաղ էր: Հազիվ թիմային խաղ ենք քչից շատից հաղթում, ու սրտանց ուրախանում ու բալետ ենք անում: 
> 
> Մնացած մանր մունր բաները հաշիվ չեն: Շատ ուրախ եմ մեր աղջիկների համար: Ամենահայրենասերը մեջներից էն սև աղջիկն էր:


Սևը շատ լավ էր խաղում: Քեֆս բերեց իրա խաղը  :Hands Up: 

Ի դեպ, Հատիսի կայքը` http://www.hatis.am/

----------


## Okamigo

Շնորհավորում եմ Հատիսին,ընտրի խաղ էր,շատ դիտարժան,հեռուստացույցի առաջ գոռում էի,երբ չէին կարողանում շտրաֆնոյները իրականացնեն,վերջապես հայկական բասկետբոլը միջազգային ասպարեզում հաջողության հասավ

----------


## h.s.

> Սևը շատ լավ էր խաղում: Քեֆս բերեց իրա խաղը 
> 
> Ի դեպ, Հատիսի կայքը` http://www.hatis.am/


Նախ շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Smile: 
Իսկ էտ սևը Մաուրիտա Ռեյդնա: Ինքը իրոք շատ լավա խաղում, գրոհների կազմակերպիչնա: Բայց էսօր մերոնց մոտ ընդհանրապես չէր ստացվում տուգանայիններից նետումները:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց ամենակայֆն էն էր, որ ես կտոր-կտոր էի նայում, մեկ էլ ջղայնացած ասեցի. «Դե մի հատ 3 գցեք էլի»: Ու էդ պահին գցեցին  :LOL: 

Մեկ էլ զարմանում եմ՝ ու՞ր են մեր լավ մարզուհիները: Մի ութ տարի առաջ թեկուզ ոչ մեծ թվով, բայց լավ բասկետբոլիստուհիներ ունեինք (համենայնդեպս, ավելի լավը, քան երեկվա խաղի ժամանակ տեսա):

Հա, մեկ էլ ինձ ուրախացնում ա «Հատիս» թիմի գոյությունը, որովհետև տարիներ առաջ «Գրանդ» թիմը թույլ չէր տալիս, որ կանանց բասկետբոլը զարգանա Հայաստանում, ինչպես «Փյունիկը» թույլ չի տալիս, որ ֆուտբոլը զարգանա:

----------


## armenianfootballfans.ru

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Չնայած որ ՀԱՂԹՈՂ ԹՄԻՆ չեն քննադատում,բայց իրոք սխալներ կայն պաշտպանությունում և հատկապես տուգանայինների իրացման ժամանակ,բայց էտ սախ չխանգարեց աղջիկներին ապացուցելու որ էսօր հայկական Հատիսը ավելի ուժեղ թիմա քան թուրքական Բեշիկթաշը :Ok: 
 :Bux: Երեկ իմացա, որ Հատիսի մարզիչներից մեկը Նարեկ Ղուկասյանն ա, ով իմ դասախոսն ա եխել համալսարանում ու իրոք բասկետբոլի ԼԱՎ մասնագետ ա...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս
> Չնայած որ ՀԱՂԹՈՂ ԹՄԻՆ չեն քննադատում,բայց իրոք սխալներ կայն պաշտպանությունում և հատկապես տուգանայինների իրացման ժամանակ,բայց էտ սախ չխանգարեց աղջիկներին ապացուցելու որ էսօր հայկական Հատիսը ավելի ուժեղ թիմա քան թուրքական Բեշիկթաշը
> Երեկ իմացա, որ Հատիսի մարզիչներից մեկը Նարեկ Ղուկասյանն ա, ով իմ դասախոսն ա եխել համալսարանում ու իրոք բասկետբոլի ԼԱՎ մասնագետ ա...


Նարե՞կը :Shok:  մալադեց :Mda: 

Շնորհավո~ր :Smile:

----------


## Haykolo007

Հատիսի խաղերը Միկա դաշտումա միշտ լինում,ես բոլոր խաղերին գնացել եմ,ես ֆուտբոլի մեծ երկրպագու եմ,բայց մեր բասկետբոլիստուհիների խաղը ավելի մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ եմ նայում,քան ֆուտբոլիստներինը :Smile:

----------

tikopx (06.01.2010)

----------


## salatik

Մի լավ մեզ ներվայնացրեցին նոր հաղթեցին : 
Տուգանայինների ժամանակ նամանավանդ, որ 2-ից մեկը արդեն հաստատ գիտեինք չեն կարողանալու ճիշտ իրականացնել: 
Ինչևէ կարևոր հաղթանակ էր մեր համար, շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս:  
Ապրեն մեր աղջիկները, միշտ հաղթեն ու մեզ ուրախացնեն  :Love:

----------


## Հարդ

Լավ էլի մարդիկ, քննադատելն ու դժգոհելը բնավորություն ա դարձել? Ախր մենք 2 խաղում էլ հաղթեցինք Եվրոպայում եղանակ ստեղծող թիմի:

----------

tikopx (03.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.12.2009)

----------


## Okamigo

Կայքը բավականին հետաքրքիր է

----------


## Reh32

Շատ  լավ  խաղ  էր. Ամենակարևորը  շատ  էի  ուրախանում  երբ  հեռուստացույցով  տեսնում  էի  թե  ինչպես  են  մեր  հանդիսականները մեր  թիմի  ամեն  մի  միավորի  համար   խաղացողներին  հավասար  պայքարում.
Ես  ել  եմ  վերջապես ուզում  տեսնել   համախմբված  ազգ,  երկրպագու, ժողովուրդ.
ՀԱՏԻՍ ՀԱՏԻՍ ՀԱՏԻՍ  ԱՌԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱՋ.(Ինչպես  կասեր  Ռազմիկ  Ամյանը) :Smile:

----------

tikopx (06.01.2010)

----------


## Marduk

Խաղը կարող եք նայել այստեղ

----------

Barcamaniac (13.05.2010)

----------


## Աինի

Աղջիկները լավ էլ խաղում էին ուղակի մի քիչ ներվ կար խաղի մեջ, համ էլ , որ դրանց /Էլ չտամ էլի դրանց անունը/  էն բոյով թափովը չլիներ, դրա անունը քուջուջ եմ դրե, այ էդ քուջուջի դեմը ոչ մեկ չեր կարող առներ, ու էդ միակ բացն էր, մնացածը հոգեբանական պատրաստավածության խնդիր էր

----------


## tikopx

ոնց կարանք ամսի 7 ի խաղի տոմս ճարենք գոնե փողով?  ես ես վերջի խաղին ծանոթով մտա շատ լավ խաղ եր հալալա մարդիկ սրտանց եին խաղում մինչև վեջ ւզուր չե որ մարզիչը վերջում ասաց <<Ուզում եմ առանձնահատուկ նշել մարզադահլիճի աջակցությունը։ Սա ուղղակի անհավանական էր։ Մենք ամբողջ խաղը անցկացրինք 6-ը հինգի դեմ»:  և իսկապես ես դեռ չեի տեսել հայաստանում այնպիսի սպորտ որ ամբողջ ազգով սրտին մոտ ընդունեին այս ամենը

----------


## tikopx

ցավոք այսոր մերոնք պարտվեցին բայց չպետք է մոռանալ այսպիսի հաղթանակները առաջին անգամ ևրոգավաթ և միանգամից 1/16 սա հրաշք եր

----------


## yerevanci

*Ադրբեջանի հավաքականը Երեւան չի գալու*

Հունիսի 28-ից հուլիսի 3-ը Երեւանում կանցկացվի բասկետբոլի Եվրոպայի առաջնությունը, որին, սակայն, Ադրբեջանի կանանց հավաքականը հրաժարվել է մասնակցել, ինչի պատճառով էլ մրցաշարի B խմբում հանդես կգան միայն 3 թիմեր` Մալթայի, Շոտլանդիայի և Ուելսի հավաքականները:
Ինչպես հայտնում են ՀՀ բասկետբոլի ֆեդերացիայի մամլո ծառայությունից, Հայաստանը առաջնությունում հանդես կգա A խմբում` Ջիբրալթարի, Անդորայի և Մոլդովայի հավաքականների հետ:

----------


## yerevanci

*Անակնկալներ աշնանը*

Բասկետբոլի կանանց «Հատիս» ակումբը անցյալ տարեվերջին իսկական բասկետբոլային բում առաջացրեց Հայաստանում. հայկական թիմը հաղթահարեց Եվրալիգայի խմբային փուլի արգելքն ու հանդես եկավ փլեյ-օֆում` մեծ ուրախություն պատճառելով հայ մարզասերներին:
Հետաքրքիր է, որ այն 2 թիմերը, որոնք կարողացան հաղթանակ տոնել «Հատիսի» նկատմամբ` հունական «Աթինաիկոսն» ու ռուսական «Նադեժդան», հետագայում էլ շարունակեցին իրենց հաղթարշավն ու արդեն մրցաշարի կիսաեզրափակիչում հյուրընկալվելիս հաղթանակներ են տոնել իրենց մրցակիցների նկատմամբ: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ Եվրալիգայի եզրափակիչում կհանդիպեն հենց վերը նշված երկու թիմերը: Այստեղից էլ սկսեցինք մեր զրույցը բասկետբոլի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ Հրաչյա Ռոստոմյանի հետ:

- Իրոք մեզ բաժին էին հասել ուժեղագույն թիմերը ու դա ապացուցվում է: Երբ վիճակահանությունից հետո հայտարարեցի, որ «Աթինաիկոսը» Եվրոպայի ուժեղագույն թիմերից մեկն է, շատերը դա թերահավատորեն ընդունեցին:

- Այս տարի «Հատիսը» կշարունակի՞ իր ելույթները:

- Անպայման: Ընդ որում դա կարծես դարձել է արդեն մեր ժողովրդի պահանջը: Անկեղծ ասած, չէինք պատկերացնում, որ «Հատիսի» ելույթներն այդքան մեծ արձագանք կգտնեն մեր երկրում: Անգամ, երբ պետավտոտեսուչները հիմա կանգնեցնում են ինձ, ապա ոչ թե պահանջում են ներկայացնել փաստաթղթերս, այլ հարցնում են «Հատիսի» մասին:

- Ինչպե՞ս է պատրաստվում «Հատիսը» նոր մրցաշրջանին:

- Սեպտեմբերին նախատեսում ենք անցկացնել միջազգային մրցաշար, որին «Հատիսից» բացի, կմասնակցեն մի քանի լուրջ թիմեր, այդ թվում` Ռուսաստանից: Մրցաշարին կմասնակցեն նաեւ հունական «Աթինաիկոսը», Ղազախստանի չեմպիոնը: Սա կլինի Եվրալիգայի նոր մրցաշրջանի համար նախապատրաստական փուլ: Ընդ որում, այս տարի «Հատիսը» շատ ավելի ուժեղ թիմ է լինելու: Անցյալ մրցաշրջանում մենք բազմաթիվ բացթողումներ ունեցանք, որոնք առաջին հերթին գալիս էին մեր անփորձությունից: Մարզական առումով, զուտ ցուցադրած արդյունքները հաշվի առնելով` դրանք մարզասերներին տեսանելի չէին: Սակայն դրանք կային ու այս տարի կփորձենք շատ ավելի կազմակերպված ու անսխալ անցկացնել «Հատիսի» նախապատրաստական փուլը, թիմի կոմպլեկտավորումը:

- Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, այս մրցաշրջանը ավելի դժվար չի՞ լինելու «Հատիսի» համար:

- Բնականաբար: Հիմա «Հատիսին» վերաբերվում են որպես լուրջ ու ուժեղ թիմի, ինչը չկար անցյալ մրցաշրջանում: Ստացվում է բավական պարադոքսալ իրավիճակ. կազմակերպչական առումով շատ ավելի բարձր արդյունքների ենք հասնելու` արդեն փորձ ունենք: Իսկ ահա մարզական առումով չափազանց բարդ է լինելու: Բայց մենք անակնկալ ենք պատրաստել: Սա շատ հետաքրքիր նախագիծ է, որը կներկայացնենք աշնանը:

- «Հատիսը» բիզնես ծրագի՞ր է:

- Ոչ, բացարձակապես առնչություն չունի բիզնես ծրագրի հետ, քանի որ եկամուտ, գումար չենք ակնկալում: Բայց «Հատիսը» շատ ավելի կարեւոր հարցեր կարողացավ լուծել, ու առաջինը` բասկետբոլի մասսայականացումն է Հայաստանում: Եթե մինչ անցյալ տարի բասկետբոլով զբաղվում էին 3,5-4 հազար երեխաներ, ապա այսօր այդ թիվը կրկնապատկվել է: Ամբողջ Հայաստանում բացվել են բասկետբոլի խմբեր` բասկետբոլը դարձել է երեխաների սիրելի մարզաձեւերից մեկը: Իհարկե ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե, ի վերջո, «Հատիսը» նաեւ գումար բերի: Այդ դեպքում շատ ավելի ուժեղ թիմ կունենանք:

- Հունիսի 28-ից հուլիսի 3-ը Երեւանում կայանալու է կանանց Եվրոպայի 3-րդ դիվիզիոնի առաջնությունը: ՀՀ պետբյուջեով գումարներ չեն հատկացվել այդ միջոցառմանը: Ինչպե՞ս եք նախատեսում անցկացնել առաջնությունը:

- Առաջնությունը կանցնի բարձր մակարդակով` չեմ կասկածում: Կան հովանավորներ, օգնում են նաեւ Օլիմպիական կոմիտեն, սպորտի նախարարությունը: Իսկ գումար չի հատկացվել, քանի որ ժամանակին չէինք դիմել: 2011-ին ցանկանում ենք Երեւանում անցկացնել Եվրոպայի պատանեկան առաջնության փուլերից մեկը ու այս հարցով արդեն դիմել ենք կառավարություն:

- Մեր խմբում ընդգրկված Ադրբեջանի հավաքականը հրաժարվե՞լ է ժամանել Երեւան:

- Մենք անվտանգության հետ կապված բոլոր անհրաժեշտ փաստաթղթերը ներկայացրեցինք բասկետբոլի եվրոպական ֆեդերացիա: Տեղեկացրեցինք նաեւ, որ Երեւանում արդեն հանդես են եկել ադրբեջանցի ձյուդոիստները: Սակայն Ադրբեջանը հրաժարվեց ժամանել Երեւան:

- Իսկ մեր հավաքականը կազմավորվա՞ծ է:

- Ունենք բավական ուժեղ բասկետբոլիստուհիներ, ովքեր հանդես են գալիս արտասահմանում: Արդեն բոլորի հետ էլ բանակցել ենք ու ստացել Հայաստանի հավաքականի կազմում նրանց հանդես գալու համաձայնությունը: Հայաստանի քաղաքացիություն է ընդունել նաեւ «Հատիսի» կազմում իրեն լավագույն կողմերով դրսեւորած ամերիկուհի Ամանդա Ջեքսոնը: Հայաստանի հավաքականում խաղալու ցանկություն էր հայտնել նաեւ «Հատիսի» ավագ Բոյանա Վուլիչը, սակայն միջազգային նորմերով իրավունք ունենք հայտավորելու միայն մեկ խաղացողի:

- Դուք վերջերս նշանակվեցիք Հայաստանի Ազգային օլիմպիական կոմիտեի գլխավոր քարտուղար, ղեկավարում եք նաեւ բասկետբոլի ֆեդերացիան: Հայաստանում մարզական ղեկավարների մեծամասնությունը «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցության անդամներ են: Ի՞նչ է սա, պահա՞նջ:

- Ես նույնպես ԲՀԿ անդամ եմ ու կարծում եմ սա բացարձակապես կապ չունի ՀԱՕԿ գլխավոր քարտուղար նշանակվելու հետ: Գագիկ Ծառուկյանը այն անձնավորությունն է, որ նայում է ոչ թե կուսակցական պատկանելությանը, այլ արած գործին: Իսկ կոնկրետ իմ ղեկավարած բասկետբոլի ֆեդերացիայում աշխատում են տարբեր կուսակցությունների, այդ թվում` բավական ընդդիմադիր հայացքների տեր մարդիկ:

- ՀԱՕԿ-ը պատրաստվո՞ւմ է աջակցել մեկ ամիս հետո Երեւանում մեկնարկելիք հոկեյի աշխարհի 3-րդ դիվիզիոնի առաջնությանը:

- Անպայման: Հոկեյի ֆեդերացիայի ղեկավարների հետ լուրջ քննարկումներ կայացան, ու առաջիկա օրերին արդեն որոշում կընդունվի:

*armtimes.com*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մայիսի 14-ին ժամը 15.00 Միկա մարզադահլիճում սկսվում է Հայաստանի տղամարդկանց և կանանց բասկետբոլի առաջնությունը: Մուտքն ազատ է:
> 
> *Հայաստանի բասկետբոլի ֆեդերացիա:*


Աղբյուր՝ սմս  :LOL:  Մտածեցի՝ ոչ բոլոր օպերատորները իրենց բաժանորդներին կուղարկեն, էստեղ գրեմ՝ բոլորը իմանան :Jpit:

----------

DavitH (13.05.2010), tikopx (13.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

*Հայաստան* - Մոլդովա
..............*71* - 64

Հայերը հենց նոր հաղթեցին՝ ի ուրախություն բոլորիս: ԱՊՐԵՔ, մենք ձեր հետ ենք  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մեր բասկետբոլիստուհիները էս ի՜նչ լավ են խաղում  :Shok:  Հիմա էլ Անդորրայի հավաքականին են հաղթում  :Hands Up:  Հանդիսականների մասին էլ բան չեմ ասում, մնում է ֆուտբոլի ֆաները օրինակ վերցնեն:

----------


## tikopx

Հայաստանի հերթական հաղթանակը Անդորրայի նկատմամ և այս խմբում 100% արդյունքով անցնում ենք հաջորդ փուլ :LOL:  Շնորհակալություն գովասանքի համար :LOL:  ձենս կտրված տուն եմ մտել :LOL:

----------

Agni (30.06.2010), Ambrosine (30.06.2010), Ձայնալար (30.06.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Խնդրես  :Jpit:  Հաջորդ խաղին հետդ վուվուզելա կտանես  :LOL: 
Ես առաջին օրվա խաղի մի մասը պատահական նայեցի: Թիմի անունը մեկնաբանը կարծեմ ասում էր Ջիբրալթար: Մերոնք խոշոր հաշվով էին հաղթում, մտածեցի՝ շատ թույլ թիմ են գտել, մյուսների վրեժը էս խեղճերից են հանում: Բայց արի ու տես, որ լուրջ թիմ ունենք  :Good: :

Հա՜-յա՜ս-տա՜ն  :Clapping:

----------

tikopx (30.06.2010), Yellow Raven (01.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Խնդրես  Հաջորդ խաղին հետդ վուվուզելա կտանես 
> Ես առաջին օրվա խաղի մի մասը պատահական նայեցի: Թիմի անունը մեկնաբանը կարծեմ ասում էր Ջիբրալթար: Մերոնք խոշոր հաշվով էին հաղթում, մտածեցի՝ շատ թույլ թիմ են գտել, մյուսների վրեժը էս խեղճերից են հանում: Բայց արի ու տես, որ լուրջ թիմ ունենք :
> 
> Հա՜-յա՜ս-տա՜ն


առաջին խաղը հեշտ էր,բայց 2-րդ խաղի  կեսում արդեն հույս չկար հաղթանակի 11 միավորով առաջ էին,բայց բալելշիկների օգնությամբ հաղթեցինք,այս խաղնել հեշտ հաղթեցինք,չնայած մրցակիցը հեշտերից չէր:

----------


## tikopx

*Հայաստան* - Շոտլանդիա
*86* - 63
ՈՒՌԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  մենք Բ դիվիզիոնում ենք Շնորհավո՜ր :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Եկեք օգնենք մերոնց եզրափակչում՝ Հայաստան - Մոլդովա խաղում`վաղը 16:00, Միկա սպորտ կոմպլեքս: Օգնենք մերոնց դառնալ C դիվիզիոնի չեմպիոն:

----------

Ambrosine (02.07.2010), Yellow Raven (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ի՞նչ նորություն կա: Չեմպիոն դարձա՞ն:

----------


## Երվանդ

Չէ,կրվան վերջում :Sad:

----------

Ambrosine (04.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

բայց վատ խաղացին,մյուս խաղերը ավելի լավ էին խաղում,ես խաղում էլ շանս ունեին ,բայց ցավոք:Կարևորը անցել ենք Բ դիվիզիոն ենդեղ չեմպիոն կդառնանք :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (04.07.2010)

----------

